# Hey Jon, SMG question..



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

Is there a an automatic mode for the m3's? That is, is there a mode that fully shifts for you or would you still need to shift through the paddles? 

Thanks


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

yes


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *yes *


:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

but, from what I have heard, those who expect a smooth Auto mode are somewhat disappointed. Since it's not a true Steptronic transmission, it really is just simulating an auto mode.


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

So there is NO shifting in automatic mode?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

coldintake said:


> *So there is NO shifting in automatic mode? *


no manual shifting, correct (no hands required)


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

Wow, Thank you for the quick reply!


----------

